# Anybody read this?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Remains of the Day: Verizon Forced to Allow Third-Party Tethering Apps - http://m.lifehacker.com/5930656/remains-of-the-day-verizon-is-now-letting-you-use-third+party-tethering-apps

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I also just installed this app. Can't wait to test out our tomorrow

Auto-Speaker phone via proximity sensor! - http://pulse.me/s/bMWzD

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Remains of the Day: Verizon Forced to Allow Third-Party Tethering Apps - http://m.lifehacker....-tethering-apps
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Yea, kinda pointless though since 1, its only for 4g and 2, its only the tiered/share everything plans which iirc have tethering already included.

There was a very good article on Ars Technica about it, I'll see if I can find it again.
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/07/tethering-apps-must-be-allowed-fcc-tells-verizon/


----------

